

An EMR that physicians like more than iPhones - sankarravi
https://blog.elationemr.com/uncategorized/elation-vs-apple-the-emr-that-beat-the-standard-in-user-experience/

======
ch4s3
That customer rating is super impressive for an EMR,and the lack of an install
fee is almost unheard of in the industry. I'll be watching these guys closely.

